
Alibaba finally launches its own smart car and car OS - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/alibaba-smart-car-2
======
k7wqcyfgmu
I found "finally" to be so funny in this context. Like, what kind of lame
internet company are you if you aren't making cars?

